# hull repair



## nastynate (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys new to the form. Last Saturday i was out chasing smallies on the Potomac when coming down river picked up a little to much speed and skipped threw the chute side ways and boom!! That rock sticking 10 inches out of the water put one hell of a dent in the bottom of the hull. I Beat majority of the dent out but cant get it all and cracked some welds on the inside. Looking for some professional advise and repair. I tried calling snyders but have been getting the answering machine. Im in the williamsport MD area. Any help would be much appreciated. Want to get back on the water.


----------



## Sarkan (Jun 14, 2012)

I know they usually repair with epoxy. I had a pin hole in my hull and it was repair with a clear strong epoxy.


----------

